# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lerivonvraagje

## dotito

hallo iedereen,

ik neem al een jaar lerivon, dat is een ad en ik voel me al een tijdje beter.
zou graag willen afbouwen;kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik dat moet doen.
neem al genoeg medicamenten en het is maar 5mg dat ik neem.


lieve groetjes, :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Ik zou dit als ik jou was zeker niet doen zonder begeleiding van de arts die jou dit voorschrijft. Overleg dit met je arts en die kan dan een afbouwschema voor je maken.

----------


## dotito

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik zou dit als ik jou was zeker niet doen zonder begeleiding van de arts die jou dit voorschrijft. Overleg dit met je arts en die kan dan een afbouwschema voor je maken.


 bedankt katje45 voor je raad! :Wink:

----------

